# 90 7.8 Ford diesel



## Bolts Indus. (Dec 22, 2003)

Any info you can provide on this engine? Thanks


----------



## SCSIndust (Mar 4, 2003)

Do you mean the *7.3L* in Ford pickup trucks?


----------



## oldmankent (Mar 2, 2001)

Bolts Indus. said:


> Any info you can provide on this engine? Thanks


Bolts. Go to "www.thedieselstop.com" and ask this question in the General Diesel Forum. any yeah, are you sure it is 7.8 and not 7.3? Can't remember if they were doing the 7.3 at that time. I think the 6.9 was long gone by then.


----------



## SCSIndust (Mar 4, 2003)

The 7.3L started in 1988. Great engines. I have an '89 F350 with one. They are rated for 185hp, and 345 (I think) lbs/ft. They are prone to cavitation ( coolant eating cylinder walls causing pin holes in the walls). They usually need a new injection pump around 100K, along with injectors. Mine has 140K, but I can tell it needs a new IP. Takes 10qts oil, 15w-40, and should be changed every 3-5K miles. You need to run coolant additive in it, and should pickup some test strips to keep up on the additive, because it does wear out. Napa has the test strips. Any other questions?


----------



## Bolts Indus. (Dec 22, 2003)

Perhaps it is a 7.3 LT. Thanks. Anymore comments on it. Thinking of buying a dump with this engine.


----------



## ZamboniHDB (May 8, 2004)

SCSIndust -

Other than the dealer, do you have a source for FW-15 coolant additive?

Thanks,
Rick


----------



## SCSIndust (Mar 4, 2003)

I got my test strips & additive from DIS, Diesel Injection Service. Stuff came quick, and it was less expensive.


----------



## Ggg6 (Oct 14, 2003)

Ford did use a 7.8L but not in pickups. What model truck is it in? The 7.8 I6 was used in the euro cabover Fords it was made in Brazil. Had a habbit of cracking Exhaust mflds.


----------



## powerstrokeshop (Feb 10, 2005)

http://www.revivaco.com/products/fordnewholland.htm

That is what he is refering to 6.6-7.8 smae basic engine outside of a few items. What is it that you want to know about the engine? I am no expert but do know a little about it as we sold alot of them in the late 80's early 90's.


----------



## Bolts Indus. (Dec 22, 2003)

Just any general info that you may have.


----------



## powerstrokeshop (Feb 10, 2005)

Bolts Indus. said:


> Just any general info that you may have.


LOL
Sorry not to come off as a smartass but that is a little to general if you want to know something specific I will try to help you but I really don't feel like typing ALL I know about it.


----------



## Bolts Indus. (Dec 22, 2003)

Basically are they a good engine or bad?


----------



## powerstrokeshop (Feb 10, 2005)

They are fair IMO for mid range use. They stopped making them in 92 and there are a lot of them still on the road today.


----------



## Ggg6 (Oct 14, 2003)

For any engine to be good or bad depends entirely upon how it has been maintained and used. Some of the most notoriously bad engines will last a good long time with the right maint. The 7.8 was no powerhouse, a DT466 in stock trim would easily out pull it, and the DT was never known as a big power engine in stock form. Would I shy away from buying a truck just because of that engine, no. Depending on its intended use you might be better off with a stronger engine, but in a LTL box truck it will do just fine. But put it into a dump truck, fire truck, or any other application where you get paid by the load, often times run heavy, or where performance is paramount you will be disappointed and wish you had more h/p.


----------



## saleen49 (Jan 31, 2005)

I use to do work for a guy who remanufactured International diesels for Ford F & E series and i think it was the 6.9L diesel from the 80's that had a weak block and was prone to cracking but the 7.3L was a much better reliable block which in most cases lasted forever, He also did a few of the 6.6 & 7.8 and never said anything bad about them,


----------



## Ggg6 (Oct 14, 2003)

Bolts you said you were looking at a dump with this engine. What chassis is this truck?


----------

